# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تست رو داخل کتاب تست بزنم؟

## karin_

سلام
من نمیدونم تست رو داخل کتاب بزنم یا داخل برگه بزنم و کتاب رو سفید بزارم؟ :Yahoo (2): 
میشه لطفااااااااااا راهنمایی کنین؟؟

----------


## wext82

> سلام
> من نمیدونم تست رو داخل کتاب بزنم یا داخل برگه بزنم و کتاب رو سفید بزارم؟
> میشه لطفااااااااااا راهنمایی کنین؟؟


درود  :Yahoo (4): 
بستگی داره کتابت چی باشه؟ شما یه کتاب جامع میخری...تا روز کنکورت نیازت میشه و باید چند بار تستاش رو حل کنی...یا یه کتابیه که سوالاش خیلی نکته داره و میتونی خیلی نکته ازش بیرون بکشی...این کتابارو نباید توش علامت بزنی  :Yahoo (4):  میتونی بری چاپخونه و بگی 10 تا پاسخ برگ واسم چاپ کن...چون توی برگه سفید ممکنه یکم نامنظم بشه
یه کتاب هم میبینی تستاش برات آسونه یا نکته ای نداره...اونو میتونی داخلش علامت بزنی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## karin_

> درود 
> بستگی داره کتابت چی باشه؟ شما یه کتاب جامع میخری...تا روز کنکورت نیازت میشه و باید چند بار تستاش رو حل کنی...یا یه کتابیه که سوالاش خیلی نکته داره و میتونی خیلی نکته ازش بیرون بکشی...این کتابارو نباید توش علامت بزنی  میتونی بری چاپخونه و بگی 10 تا پاسخ برگ واسم چاپ کن...چون توی برگه سفید ممکنه یکم نامنظم بشه
> یه کتاب هم میبینی تستاش برات آسونه یا نکته ای نداره...اونو میتونی داخلش علامت بزنی


اهااااا مرسی

----------


## wext82

> اهااااا مرسی


خواهش :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Farnooshh

کلا توی کتاب تست جواب ندین و سفید نگهشون دارین بهتره چون هر زمان بخواین میتونین بازم تستارو بزنین یه برگه بزارین و شماره گذاری کنید و جواب بدین تستاییم که غلط میزنین یا تستای جالبین ازنظرتون توی کتاب هایلایت کنید.

----------


## Colonius

دور گزینه خط نکشید ولی وقتی سوالو حل کردید یه تیک کوچیک بزنید کنارش ، اینکار تو مضربی زدن دقتو خیلی میبره بالا

----------


## DR.del

تو کتاب نزنین چون بخواین دفعه بعد استفاده کنین هرچقدر پاک کنین ردش میمونه و خود بخود وقتی گزینه هارو میخونین جوابش رو میفهمین 
و نمیتونین از کتاب تست استفاده درست بکنین. یه برگه سفید بردارین و شماره سوال رو بزنین و جلوش گزینه رو بزنین.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام
> من نمیدونم تست رو داخل کتاب بزنم یا داخل برگه بزنم و کتاب رو سفید بزارم؟
> میشه لطفااااااااااا راهنمایی کنین؟؟


سلام،
محاسبات یا مطالبی که نیاز هست روی کاغذ بیاری رو روی چرک نویس بنویس و از کتاب فقط گزینه درست رو خیلی شیک تیک بزن
نیازی نیست کتاب رو سفید نگه داری ولی تمیز نگهش دار.

----------


## mahy.dr80

> سلام
> من نمیدونم تست رو داخل کتاب بزنم یا داخل برگه بزنم و کتاب رو سفید بزارم؟
> میشه لطفااااااااااا راهنمایی کنین؟؟


بین اینکه تیک بزنی گزینه درست رو یا نه، خودت مختاری ولی من این کارو نمیکردم. ولی حل تشریحی ننویس تو کتابایی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک.
نکته ای داره هایلایت کن. میتونی هم از لوازم تحریر کاغذ کاهی به تعداد زیاد بگیری قیمتی هم نداره رو اونا حل میکنی. فقط اینکه حواست باشه عادت بده خودتو یکم ریزتر بنویسی و مرتب تا تو آزمونا به مشکل نخوری. (مرتب نوشتن حل، خیلی به بی دقتی نکردن کمک میکنه)

----------


## mahsakiasi

سلام من خودم روشم اینه که گزینه مورد نظرمو توی قسمت خالی صفحه که سمت راست یا چپ سوال میشه جلوی هر سوال خیلی کمرنگ مینویسم وقتیم که خواستم پاکشون کنم با یه حرکت پاکن همه به راحتی پاک میشن و هیچ دردسری نداره

----------


## karin_

خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون :Yahoo (94): 
روش خانم مهسا هم خیلی جالب بود
مرسیییییی

----------


## Ali jk

اگه كنكورت ١٤٠٠ نيس ك روشاي دوستان خيلي عاليه
ولي اگه مال ١٤٠٠ ي.. ي پاسخبرگ بردار(گوگل كني مياد)و جواب سوالات و تو اون پاسخبرگ علامت بزن
سوالاتت و هم بر اساس تعداد كنكور و زمان كنكور انتخاب كن
مثلا ٣٠ تا فيزيك و ٣٥ ديقه وقت
اخرش هم اونايي ك رد شدي و غلط زدي و نكاتش و بنويس و اشكالاتت و پيدا كن
كتاب هر سال و هم تموم كردي برگرد و غلط هات و دوباره حل كن
پ.ن: البته نظر شخصيمه ك اين روش و ممكنه باهاش راحت نباشي.. هرروشي و راحت بودي تا اخر با اون جلو برو!

----------


## adaf$

*اتفاقا من همیشه نظرم این بود که توی کتاب جواب بدم حتی برای ریاضی فیزیک
این کار سرعتمو به شدت بالا برود و البته تا حس آزمون دادن بهم دست بده و فقط تو یه تیکه جا بنویسم
چک نویس فقط بعد از عید و برای ازمونای آنلاین استفاده میکردم
حتی بعضی وقتا نه فقط توی کتاب جواب میدادم بلکه توی پاسخبرگ هم وارد میکردم.
اما مشکل پاک کردن وجود داره
من خودم مشکل زیادی نداشتم
انقدر وقت داشتم که پاک کنم
بعضی وقتا هم که خسته میشدم میدادم بقیه خانواده پاک کنن 
من با کسایی که میگن اصلا توی کتاب نزنین موافق نیستم
چون عینا دارن یه حرفیو تکرار میکنن و اصلا امتحان نکردن
من هر دو روش رو کردم و میگم هر دو خوبن و بستگی به شرایط اون موقع ات داره

ولی دیدم بعضیا خیلی کارای عجیب میکنن با تست!!! مثلا یا خودکار به تیک بزرگ کنارش میزنن یا ضربدر!!! یا نکنه تست رو جلوش می نویسن!!  از اینکارا نکنین*!!

----------


## mahsakiasi

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون
> روش خانم مهسا هم خیلی جالب بود
> مرسیییییی


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (1):

----------

